# Ремонт и настройка



## Виктор125 (1 Ноя 2020)

Кому интересен способ настройки аккордеона баяна на дувачке способом, который будет копировать точное воспроизведение звука происходящего внутри инструмента закрытого герметично, а частоту звука можно контролировать по тюнеру программа которого установлена на компьютер или смартфон! в компьютерный тюнер можно вписать любые таблицы настроек инструментов в том числе и таблицы разлива на любой вкус! Половинка инструмента левая или правая часть останавливается на стол с дувачкой через адаптер и легким усилием становиться герметичной и это дает возможность многократно прокачать ноту, рассоединить и поправив голосовую пластинку снова прокачать итак поступать пока будет достигнута нужная вам точность звук ноты можно контролировать по силе подачи воздуха дувачкой и если использовать Тюнер АР 308 видеть графическое отображение ноты, как он меняется при настройке и насколько четко начинает звук появляться запаздывание видно по графику и можно проследить и понастроить запаздывание! Вот как это выглядит! Если кто пожелает пишите если успеете!


----------



## hovrin120 (2 Ноя 2020)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> Вот как это выглядит!


Не видно как это выглядит, опишите подробнее.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Ноя 2020)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> пишите если успеете!


Нет. Не успеем. Человек не владеет русским языком, значит это школьник первого класса просто зашёл на форум и издевается. Шутник.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Дек 2020)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> запаздывание видно по графику и можно проследить и понастроить запаздывание! Вот как это выглядит! Если кто пожелает пишите если успеете!


Не понимаю, что такое запаздывание, как его можно увидеть по графику... А главное - зачем это нужно?
Что же конкретно предлагает автор, использование дувачки одновременно с тюнером? А в чем ноу хау? Ведь все настройщики это знают и используют при необходимости. 
Бесполезный пост.


----------



## wlastas (1 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Не понимаю, что такое запаздывание,


подозреваю, это он про визуализацию звука в программе AP Tuner 3.08 (погуглите) 
не знаю можно тут ссылки, если что модератор удалит(надеюсь нет)





rutracker.org







rutracker.org




Для запуска программы(что бы посмотреть) необходим микрофон, подключенный к PC - без него не запустицо.

опция наз View=>Harmonics Graph.
записываете звучания базового голоса в качестве референсного графа(видны все гармоники/обертона) и потом под него подгоняете настраиваемы парный - очень полезная и крутая фишка. Берите на вооружение если не пользуетесь.
​


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (2 Дек 2020)

Не вижу смысла усложнять жизнь. 
После поиска и апробирования многих вариантов, для меня оказался наиболее приемлемым следующий вариант:
Скачал в плеймаркете за денежку стробоскопический тюнер 








Peterson iStroboSoft Tuner - Apps on Google Play


iStroboSoft strobe tuner for any musical instrument.




play.google.com




Ооочень доволен! 
Точный - до десятых долей цента.
Широкий рабочий диапазон - ловит и большую и 4 октаву. 
От телефона наверное, тоже что-то зависит, ведь тюнер использует его микрофон. У меня обычный Ксяоми. Результат устраивает на все сто.


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин,

0.1 цента говорите....






Цент (музыка) — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org





Здесь математическое понятие цента.


Иными словами 440 и 441 Гц (это даже на большая октава...) имеют разницы примерно 4 цента. Из этого следует, что 0.1 цент равен 0.025 Гц (одно биение в 40 секунд ).

Простите, коллега, но из физики следует, что определение частоты с такой точностью, особливо помня о зависимости частоты колебаний язычка от потока воздуха, достаточно нетривиальная задача. Уж очень времена выборки сигнала должны быть нехилыми....


----------



## wlastas (2 Дек 2020)

Ну тут тоже показывает доли цента(причем интерактивно и наглядно), а диапазон собственно ограничивается только качеством микрофона, который, к слову, на телефоне конечно же[полное говно] не идет ни в какое сравнение со стационарным конденсаторным, который ловит по 20+ гармоник без напряга.


----------



## wlastas (2 Дек 2020)

для настройки, кстати, самое важное не тюнер, а равномерность подачи воздуха в дувачку, которую можно легко организовать пылесосом. Но тут надо бороться с завыванием его турбины, которая не способствует процессам настройки )
Я вот поставил свой подальше на балкон и подаю воздух через резиновый поливочный шланг, который продет в дыру в балконной двери.


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2020)

wlastas, 
Вы путаете два понятия: показывать и определять...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (2 Дек 2020)

wlastas написал(а):


> для настройки, кстати, самое важное не тюнер, а равномерность подачи воздуха в дувачку, которую можно легко организовать пылесосом. Но тут надо бороться с завыванием его турбины, которая не способствует процессам настройки )
> Я вот поставил свой подальше на балкон и подаю воздух через резиновый поливочный шланг, который продет в дыру в балконной двери.


Мой педагог, пользуясь пылесосом для настройки подавал на него ток через реостат. С его помощью он регулировал обороты двигателя и, как следствие, силу подачи воздуха. Говорил, что пылесос на низких оборотах давал достаточный поток воздуха, при этом был практически бесшумен. 
Пользуйтесь наздоровье))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (2 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Гребёнкин,
> 
> 0.1 цента говорите....
> 
> ...


Я отталкиваюсь от практики использования конкретного тюнера.
Возможно, дело в стробоскопной технологии, применённой в нем, я, сознаюсь честно, не очень силен в таких вопросах. Выбрал его именно из-за хороших отзывов.

Насколько мне помнится, 1 цент, это разница в настройке, которую улавливает человеческое ухо. При разнице от 0,1 до 0,5 цента разницу не слышу. Но, если я произвел корректировку на 0,8 - 1 цент, я действительно слышу, чувствую что-ли разницу в настройке. 
Это напоминает мне мое прошлое, когда я пел, будучи студентом в хоре (училища, а потом института). Там от нас требовали петь звуки в высокой позиции. Может там уши и натренировались)).
Использую этот тюнер сам больше года. Проверил практикой. Нравится. Делюсь опытом))

На картинке в правом нижнем углу показаны центы с десятыми долями. Как правильно заметили выше, тут важна ровность подачи воздуха на голос. Если поток нестабилен, то это приводит к "плаванию" показателей. Если поток относительно ровный, то и показатели стабильные. Иногда в этом случае десятые доли цента слега плавают , но незначительно, буквально на 3-4 десятых, при этом они как бы крутятся вокруг какого - то значения, и в целом ясно, какая высота звучания данной ноты.

Также, при настройке необходимо учитывать, что сила подачи воздуха влияет на высоту звучания голоса. При увеличении давления струи воздуха на голос он начинает низить (иногда значительно - до 2 - 3 центов при настройке. При применении приема "нетемперированное глиссандо" в исполнительской практике это занижение может доходить до полутона). Мой учитель (Костенко Н.И.) говорил, что настраивает все голоса на меццо-пиано. Я делаю также. Предпочитаю маленькое завышение от нуля на 0,2 - 0,4 цента (хоровая школа, высокая позиция)))). А если серьезно, то делаю это из расчета, что на нюансах меццо-форте и форте строй чуть занижается, и в итоге во всех основных динамических диапазонах получается приемлемый строй, как каждой ноты в отдельности, так и инструмента в целом.

Я ни в коем случае не претендую на истину в высшей инстанции. Нет. Просто делюсь своим опытом. Если окажусь кому-то полезным, мне будет приятно)).
Всем хорошего вечера.


----------



## vev (2 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Насколько мне помнится, 1 цент, это разница в настройке, которую улавливает человеческое ухо. При разнице от 0,1 до 0,5 цента разницу не слышу. Но, если я произвел корректировку на 0,8 - 1 цент, я действительно слышу, чувствую что-ли разницу в настройке.


1 цент - 1/100 часть полутона и никак по-другому. Математика выше. Чем выше - тем больше Гц в одном центе.
На уровне Ля первой октавы 1 Гц равен примерно 1/25 части полутона или 4 центам. А вот во второй октаве для того же ля разница в один герц составляет всего 2 цента.


----------



## wlastas (2 Дек 2020)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> для настройки подавал на него ток через реостат


эх ну вы прям все секреты раскрываете. Про такие подробности я предпочел умолчать, но раз такая пьянка...
Латр на киловатт(мощность моего пылесоса) по нынешним временам стоит 10к, излишне точный и занимает дофига места/тяжелый.
Я пользуюсь самопальной переноской, в которой розетки подсоединены к так наз. "выключатель с регулятором яркости Диммер" с ценой 400р, который тянет 500ватный паяльник/пылесос без проблем.
Кстати пылесос на пониженных обротах еще и значительно меньше греется/изнашиваются щетки, так что диммер маст хев.
Но шумит он все равно сильно и меня раздрожает :-((

А про доли цента - да, чем выше тем заметнее. 
Вон как на моей картинке для F7 разница в пол и даже треть цента легко улавливается на слух


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Дек 2020)

vev написал(а):


> 1 цент - 1/100 часть полутона и никак по-другому. Математика выше. Чем выше - тем больше Гц в одном центе.
> На уровне Ля первой октавы 1 Гц равен примерно 1/25 части полутона или 4 центам. А вот во второй октаве для того же ля разница в один герц составляет всего 2 цента.


Все верно. Не вижу никаких противоречий в наших позициях)).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (3 Дек 2020)

wlastas написал(а):


> эх ну вы прям все секреты раскрываете. Про такие подробности я предпочел умолчать, но раз такая пьянка...
> Латр на киловатт(мощность моего пылесоса) по нынешним временам стоит 10к, излишне точный и занимает дофига места/тяжелый.
> Я пользуюсь самопальной переноской, в которой розетки подсоединены к так наз. "выключатель с регулятором яркости Диммер" с ценой 400р, который тянет 500ватный паяльник/пылесос без проблем.
> Кстати пылесос на пониженных обротах еще и значительно меньше греется/изнашиваются щетки, так что диммер маст хев.
> ...


Извините, что пришлось "раскрутить" Вас на секретную информацию


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Не понимаю, что такое запаздывание, как его можно увидеть по графику... А главное - зачем это нужно?
> Что же конкретно предлагает автор, использование дувачки одновременно с тюнером? А в чем ноу хау? Ведь все настройщики это знают и используют при необходимости.
> Бесполезный пост.


А вы видели звук голоса в графике, особенно ели он не желает звучать так как должен и сколько времени вы потратите или просто замените или все же посмотрите в чем причина!
Ну а дувачек за время,что прошло с создания инструмента очень много и все они созданы на базе того что в то время было у мастера из того он и лепил! А используя современные возможности можно все это упростить и облегчить работу и повысить точность результатов! Для примера поделитесь тем как выделаете окончательную подгонку голоса любой ноты,как проверяете совпадение настройки двух голосов в разных октавах,как делаете это с аккордами из двух, трёх и более голосов, чтобы все было точно! И представьте что это можно не только слышать, но и видеть, чтобы понять куда пахать! Я изучил опыт многих мастеров и фирм и хочу в этом разобраться до конца! Потому как по моим наблюдениям ребенок насильно ходит в школу,чтобы стать музыкантом по желанию родителей и даже заканчивает школу или колледж и больше он инструмент в руки не берет! А все просто он не желает играть на дорогом, но не настроенном инструменте потому что у него в мозгу одна музыка,а как только он начинает играть получается какофония и он вынужден ломать инструмент или доучившись бросить! И приходит отец с таким сыном или дочерью просить подстроить инструмент они мол бросили играть, а я не могу играть потому как отдал мастеру и он не нравиться какой стал звук! Вы мне взамен дайте что то полегче, а то полный для меня тяжел! Я оставил инструмент пообещав посмотреть,а когда он стал играть то они оба не узнали и подумали, что я просто подменил и напугались что это для них будет дорого!


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Мой педагог, пользуясь пылесосом для настройки подавал на него ток через реостат. С его помощью он регулировал обороты двигателя и, как следствие, силу подачи воздуха. Говорил, что пылесос на низких оборотах давал достаточный поток воздуха, при этом был практически бесшумен.
> Пользуйтесь наздоровье))


А если силу звука при настройке контролировать по тюнеру muz-tuner.exe где есть шкала силы звука в децибелах и качать мех дувачки основываясь на показаниях и контролировать так настройку,чтобы все ноты были настроены как вам удобно играть при среднем или громком исполнении,чтобы настройка далеко не уходила!? Гитарный тюнер из МузЛэнда Скачать


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

wlastas написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 10707Ну тут тоже показывает доли цента(причем интерактивно и наглядно), а диапазон собственно ограничивается только качеством микрофона, который, к слову, на телефоне конечно же[полное говно] не идет ни в какое сравнение со стационарным конденсаторным, который ловит по 20+ гармоник без напряга.


Можно свои три копейки?. данный тюнер если вы поставите мышку на правую ее часть и покрутите колесико может переключить точность определение ноты до 0,01! Контрольный сигнал можно отключить а вот при настройке аккорда можно показать обе или три ноты,чтобы было видно ошибки при сведении аккорда! А для дувачки с мехом я использую еще тюнер Гитарный тюнер из МузЛэнда Скачать от Муз Ленд нанем удобно контролировать силу звука в децибелах! выбираю какую громкость игры нужно и все ноты настраиваю контролируя давление!


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

hovrin120 написал(а):


> Не видно как это выглядит, опишите подробнее.


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

Это инструмент установлен через адаптер-переходник на мех расположенный под столом на резиновых растяжках как пентапризма, чтобы мог после разжима свободно возвращаться и создавать давление которое я контролирую по шкале силы звука тюнера от Муз Ленд1





Гитарный тюнер из МузЛэнда Скачать


Программный тюнер со встроенным генератором звуков для настройки на слух. Предназначена для настройки шестиструнной гитары и бас гитары в стандартном строе. Скачать.




gitarre.ru


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2021)

Виктор125, 

Первое: в чем смысл настройки с точностью 0.1 цента, если ее никак невозможно использовать в реальной жизни? Ну не играют с одинаковым давлением/потоком воздуха.... Не бывает такого никогда....

Второе: 
а что является основой для тюнера? Какая модель? 1200 часть октавы? Голая физика/математика или что? Вообще-то наиболее красивое звучание получали при настройке зоны темперации на слух. Что собственно делают при настройке ф-но. Там математическая модель вообще заменена s-образной кривой.

Так вот что является тем самым репером для Ваших 0.1 цента?

И это я пока еще не начал задавать вопросы с подвохом относительно характеристик микрофонов, АЦП etc.... Физику пока еще никто отменить не смог, а с ней Вы видать не особенно дружите


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Виктор125,
> 
> Первое: в чем смысл настройки с точностью 0.1 цента, если ее никак невозможно использовать в реальной жизни? Ну не играют с одинаковым давлением/потоком воздуха.... Не бывает такого никогда....
> 
> ...


Тюнер от Музленд я использую для контроля силы звука,чтобы настраивать все одинаково и только он у меня стоит ниже АР тюнера 3.08, которым я контролирую точность настройки, чтобы не нагружать уши сидя за столом по 12 часов! И прибор перестраиваю с точности 1/10 цента на точность 1/100 выставив ее в графическом измерении наблюдая как себя ведет пластина на сжим и разжим, чтобы понять и поточнее настроить А добиваюсь точного совпадения естественно на слух тем более когда после примерной настройки отклонение слышатся до того отчетливо, что малейшая неточность режет слух! И опять же при проверки настройки той же ноты в другой октаве одновременно слышны расхождения и их отчётливо видно по показаниям АР тюнера, тоже самое и в при сведении аккордов! А в таблице настройки можно забить французский или другой развив и настраивать его будет намного проще чем контролировать значение или вгонять в ноль! Тем более что половинка герметично и легко устанавливается на дувачку легко снимается и положив ее проще подогнать под нужную точность,снова поставить и проверить!


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2021)

Виктор125, 

Ответа на свой вопрос не увидел....


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Виктор125,
> 
> Ответа на свой вопрос не увидел....


Я уже картину 4 раз выкладываю! Сейчас половинка через адаптер стоит на столе дувачки установленной герметично внизу под столом мех на растяжках! Белым цветом выделена переходная рамка ответ для половинки подогнана так чтобы легко снималась под ней выше силиконовый уплотнитель плоский или трубочка разницы нет! Рейки склеены по углам ПВА и прикручены к адаптеру шурупами через автогерметик 2,5х25 обмотаны строительным скотчем чтобы выбрать все зазоры и чтобы было легко снимать и одевать потому что рамка повторяет корпус половинок и имеет скос!


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2021)

Виктор125, 

Вопрос о применимости в реальной жизни.....
ДЛЯ ЧЕГО ВСЕ ЭТО, ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ ОНО ВОЗМОЖНО?????

Мне не нужны картинки никакие. Есть обычные физические ограничения, которые Вы не в состоянии обойти, но пудрите мозги уже достаточно долго всем здесь.... Объясните, КАК ВЫ ИХ ОБХОДИТЕ!!!


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

Вот половинка поднята!


----------



## MAN (1 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Виктор125,
> 
> Есть обычные физические ограничения, которые Вы не в состоянии обойти, но пудрите мозги уже достаточно долго всем здесь.... Объясните, КАК ВЫ ИХ ОБХОДИТЕ!!!


Евгений! Не изводите себя, вам всё равно не дано этого понять, потому что вы давно потеряли скрипку и к тому же совершенно не умеете держать в руках топор.
А физики, кстати, тоже могут кое-чего не знать, как бы крепко они ни дружили со своей наукой. Потому что танк СЕКРЕТНЫЙ!!!


----------



## Виктор125 (1 Фев 2021)

Никаких препятствий я не вижу просто прикрепляю файлы! Вот страницу вашу трудно читать,а выделив слово его еле заметно и шрифт слишком бледный и я не пойму что вы хотели сказать задавая мне вопрос: "И снова ответа на свой вопрос я не увидел"!


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2021)

Есть желание устроить опрос о блокировке Виктор125 .... Ну, чтобы не быть волюнтаристом и не подавлять свободное общение, но и не вносить слишком большую долю сумасшествия в обсуждения на форуме.... 

Как, народ, много мы потеряем, заблокировав клиента?


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Фев 2021)

Вариантов не так уж много.
1. Нет никакого Виктора, есть профессиональный закос под стёб.
2. Есть реальный Виктор, сильно пожилой душевнобольной.
3. Сочетание пп 1 и пп 2. Может и так... .
Ничего не потеряем. Но вдруг коллега просто забыл принять лекарства? А мы его за это((. 
Не знаю, надо посидеть в засаде).


----------



## vyachek (1 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> половинка через адаптер стоит на столе дувачки


А как голоса настраивать? Сколько раз пилишь - столько раз резонатор снимать? Никакой крепеж не выдержит такие манипуляции.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Фев 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А как голоса настраивать? Сколько раз пилишь - столько раз резонатор снимать? Никакой крепеж не выдержит такие манипуляции.


Ну на прямых голосах резонатор можно и не снимать. Только если труднодоступное пикколо поправить надо. Вот с ломаной декой - да - возня: чтоб настроить голос, надо резонаторы вынимать, но там, как правило, быстросъёмное соединение.


----------



## vyachek (1 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Ну на прямых голосах резонатор можно и не снимать


А как внутренние голоса настраивать? Если понижать, то почти всегда нужно отдирать лайку. Чтобы вставить подголосник, нужно язычок приподнять через дырку в резонаторе. А если пилить много. то вообще проще планку снять.


----------



## vyachek (1 Фев 2021)

Если нет дувачки - есть простое решение. Роль дувачки выполняет левый полукорпус с мехом. Меховая рамка по периметру оклеивается двухсторонним скотчем на который сверху кладется лист фанеры либо чего нибудь подобного. В листе просверливается два отверстия и всё готово.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (1 Фев 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> А как внутренние голоса настраивать? Если понижать, то почти всегда нужно отдирать лайку. Чтобы вставить подголосник, нужно язычок приподнять через дырку в резонаторе. А если пилить много. то вообще проще планку снять.


Может я Вас неправильно понимаю, но настраивать внутренние голоса на кусковом аккордеоне не сложнее наружних (речь о прямых голосах). Особенно если надо его опустить. Отодвигаем лайку, царапаем пятку внутреннего голоса (тот, что звучит на разжим), собираем, слушаем. Зачем срывать лайку?. Не понимаю.


----------



## vyachek (1 Фев 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Может я Вас неправильно понимаю, но настраивать внутренние голоса на кусковом аккордеоне не сложнее наружних (речь о прямых голосах). Особенно если надо его опустить. Отодвигаем лайку, царапаем пятку внутреннего голоса (тот, что звучит на разжим), собираем, слушаем. Зачем срывать лайку?. Не понимаю.


Ну если у вас всё так доступно, я только рад. Не всегда так получается, особенно на баянах, где три резонатора.


----------



## Виктор125 (4 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Вариантов не так уж много.
> 1. Нет никакого Виктора, есть профессиональный закос под стёб.
> 2. Есть реальный Виктор, сильно пожилой душевнобольной.
> 3. Сочетание пп 1 и пп 2. Может и так... .
> ...


Я уже закончил с настройкой и за много лет нашел самый легкий и точный способ и после повторений столов для настройки нашел оптимальный вариант! Но ваша брезгливость по отношению к инакомыслящему не принадлежащему клубу эстетов- болтунов московского происхождения привела меня к мысли, что вам ничего не нужно передавать, делиться и рассказывать! Моя единственная просьба к администрации сайта удалить мой раздел, как враждебный, провокационный и пустой! Сам я пока не нашел как это сделать на этом сайте!


----------



## Alex33 (4 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> Но ваша брезгливость по отношению к инакомыслящему не принадлежащему клубу эстетов- болтунов московского происхождения привела меня к мысли, что вам ничего не нужно передавать, делиться и рассказывать!


Виктор125, всё наоборот, к Вам отнеслись с вниманием и пытались Вас понять. Просили выложить видео с игрой на отремонтированных Вами инструментах. Ничего нет((. Докажите делом вашу уникальность. Пришлите фото аккордеонов, баянов настроенных Вами.


----------



## Виктор125 (4 Фев 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Виктор125, всё наоборот, к Вам отнеслись с вниманием и пытались Вас понять. Просили выложить видео с игрой на отремонтированных Вами инструментах. Ничего нет((. Докажите делом вашу уникальность. Пришлите фото аккордеонов, баянов настроенных Вами.


Вы в своем уме или шутите?. Я с вами ведь даже 40 лет назад не желал общаться потому что у меня не было времени на пустопорожнюю болтовню с эстетами и мастерами которые даже не поняли о чем разговор! Я даже за 1 руб. 20 ком не стану выделываться доказывая свое искусство потому что вы опоздали лет на 15, когда видя необходимость как то двигаться я сделал свой первый стол с дувачкой из меха который не держал воздух чтобы качать ноги которые отказали, потому как тренажер для меня смысла крутить не было! Нет я конечно могу по очереди давить на клавиши и выполнять сжим-разжим, чтобы у вас появилась оскомина на зубах, но смысла в этом не вижу потому что если человек что то знает то он поймет о чем идет речь, а она о получении точной настройки инструмента при определенной силе сигнала почти во всем диапазоне частот и как просто подстраивать и сводить голоса! И тут достаточно простых вопросов не как играет, потому что каждый инструмент уникален,а после мастера он уже становиться индивидуальным и тут нужен не инструмент, а процесс настройки и точки отсчёта и как и на что нужно ориентироваться! А игра получиться из того что выйдет из ваших рук и это будет нечто! НУ а на сайте у меня пытаются проверить ошибки в диктанте и требуют что бы я сплясал на пузе цыганочку с выходом тот же снобизм как и во всех отраслях где застой! Вопросы будут пишите в личку!


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> Я с вами ведь даже 40 лет назад не желал общаться





Виктор125 написал(а):


> Но ваша брезгливость по отношению к инакомыслящему не принадлежащему клубу эстетов- болтунов московского происхождения привела меня к мысли,


Кто на ком стоял? Брезгливость как раз от Виктора, не к обеду будет помянут. Пришёл, всех обгадил, нагородил полнейшей чуши. Не дождавшись рукоплесканий, перешёл к оскорблениям. В бан беднягу... .


----------



## Виктор125 (4 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Кто не ком стоял? Брезгливость как раз от Виктора, не к обеду будет помянут. Пришёл, всех обгадил, нагородил полнейшей чуши. Не дождавшись рукоплесканий, перешёл к оскорблениям. В бан беднягу... .


НУ забанить для вас святое дело, а дело сделайте ужалите тему!


----------



## Alex33 (4 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> И тут достаточно простых вопросов не как играет, потому что каждый инструмент уникален,а после мастера он уже становиться индивидуальным и тут нужен не инструмент, а процесс настройки и точки отсчёта и как и на что нужно ориентироваться! А игра получиться из того что выйдет из ваших рук и это будет нечто!


Мне не нужно слышать инструмент, достаточно взглянуть, что конкретно Вы ремонтируете.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> вам ничего не нужно передавать, делиться и рассказывать!





Alex33 написал(а):


> достаточно взглянуть, что конкретно Вы ремонтируете.


Виктор, а за деньги? Дайте фото "многократно повторенного оптимального настроечного стола", я его куплю и оплачу доставку. И адреса, куда ушли прежние столы в огромных количествах. Хоть отзывы эксплуатантов гляну.


----------



## Виктор125 (4 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Виктор, а за деньги? Дайте фото "многократно повторенного оптимального настроечного стола", я его куплю и оплачу доставку. И адреса, куда ушли прежние столы в огромных количествах. Хоть отзывы эксплуатантов гляну.


Я за инструменте что делал денег не брал кроме тех что тратил на материалы покупал чтобы был внешний вид более менее делал и отдавал тем кто учиться! НУ а стол это элементарно и просто как два пальца об асфальт его сделает любой школьник вот просто никто не желает этим заниматься! Тут весь секрет в и том чтобы сделать все герметично и быстро разборно, но полагаю вам это не нужно вы не станете тратить на это время! И не забывайте,что я знаю и вижу то что многим не под силу так что успокойтесь, а мне своих две пенсии и за консультации хватает, для меня главное сем интересным занять мозг и руки! А вы считайте запятые!


----------



## Сергей Давидюк (4 Фев 2021)

Оказывается, Alex33 знаком с Виктором125 уже 40 лет И не признал "брата Гришу"? Не баньте Виктор125, он, глядишь, еще чего-нибудь забавного напишет. И быть может, даже удобочитаемое.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (4 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> ...и тут нужен не инструмент, а процесс настройки и точки отсчёта и как и на что нужно ориентироваться! А игра получиться из того что выйдет из ваших рук и это будет нечто!


Виктор, я не из Москвы и снобизмом не испорчен.
Но не хотите понять элементарной вещи: любая ТЕОРИЯ проверяется ПРАКТИКОЙ! 
Ваша модернизированная дувачка, тюнеры и прочее эффективность всего этого можно понять лишь послушав/ посмотрев РЕЗУЛЬТАТ вашей работы - готовый настроенный инструмент. 
Прошу вас покажите пожалуйста настроенный вами инструмент, его звучание. Все. Больше ничего не надо.
Снять видео не сложно. Не можете сыграть - попросите кого-нибудь. В конце концов, попросите прислать видео того, кому вы сделали последний инструмент - аккордеон, баян, гармонь - без разницы. Потом разместите здесь. 
А до тех пор любые ваши мысли и идеи будут восприниматься скептически. 
Никто не хочет вас унизить или оскорбить. Просто ваши идеи ничем не подтверждены. Ваши фото дувачки - не аргумент. Это ПРОЦЕСС настройки, а не РЕЗУЛЬТАТ. 
Результат, повторюсь - сделанный вами аккордеон, баян или гармонь.
Всего доброго.
С уважением.


----------



## Виктор125 (4 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Виктор, а за деньги? Дайте фото "многократно повторенного оптимального настроечного стола", я его куплю и оплачу доставку. И адреса, куда ушли прежние столы в огромных количествах. Хоть отзывы эксплуатантов гляну.


А делал вот эти инструменты!


Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Виктор, я не из Москвы и снобизмом не испорчен.
> Но не хотите понять элементарной вещи: любая ТЕОРИЯ проверяется ПРАКТИКОЙ!
> Ваша модернизированная дувачка, тюнеры и прочее эффективность всего этого можно понять лишь послушав/ посмотрев РЕЗУЛЬТАТ вашей работы - готовый настроенный инструмент.
> Прошу вас покажите пожалуйста настроенный вами инструмент, его звучание. Все. Больше ничего не надо.
> ...


Я не пенек! Давно уже перестал этим заниматься и почти все удалил не могу даже найти фото инструментов что делал! Да и суть не в этом нужно просто скачать и установить две программки бесплатные не большого размера одна Камертон образец звуков 8 октав другая АР тюнер 3.07 RUS и 3.08 сам переводил, правда тут есть тонкости в настройках при запуске тюнер запускается с точностью 0,1 цента и нужно в другом режиме перевести его в измерение 0,01 вот и посмотрите удобно ли вам будет работать с ними,а силу давления на мез я контролировал по тюнеру от Муз ленд со школой в децибелах и если вы с программами сможете разобраться то остальное уже будет зависеть от терпения и того как вы быстро и герметично сможете издать ноту в закрытом корпусе и подстроить если нужно! Для мастера это нетрудно и даже начинающий быстрее найдет у него не зашорены глаза! просто даже изменение температуры влияет на точность звука,а вы запустив программу тюнера сразу увидите что на вкладке настроек нота Ля настроена с точностью до 440,00 я всегда ставлю 01и по камертону вы можете сохранить эту точность или сдвинуть на 442,00


----------



## Виктор125 (4 Фев 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Виктор, а за деньги? Дайте фото "многократно повторенного оптимального настроечного стола", я его куплю и оплачу доставку. И адреса, куда ушли прежние столы в огромных количествах. Хоть отзывы эксплуатантов гляну.


А делал вот эти инструменты! Это то что нашел все давно удалил. Инструмент куплен в пригороде Казани Дербышках выпуск года 70, тоже Стелла с сурдиной купил за 4 тысячи первый за 10, такая же старушка 7 на 8


----------



## glory (4 Фев 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Есть желание устроить опрос о блокировке Виктор125 .... Ну, чтобы не быть волюнтаристом и не подавлять свободное общение, но и не вносить слишком большую долю сумасшествия в обсуждения на форуме....
> 
> Как, народ, много мы потеряем, заблокировав клиента?


Женя, есть предложение..
Зачем банить, создайте раздел, ну, что-то наподобие как есть у меня два ящика в мастерской. На одном написано В/В, на другом В/С.. Читай всяка всячина и всяка срань..
И как только где-то создаётся откровенный полив, голосуем и переносим этот срач в соответствующий раздел. А лучше и не голосовать, а "силой данной мне власти..." 
Потому что ну сил же никаких нет...


----------



## MAN (5 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> Я не пенек!





Виктор125 написал(а):


> И не забывайте,что я знаю и вижу то что многим не под силу


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (5 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> А делал вот эти инструменты! Это то что нашел все давно удалил. Инструмент куплен в пригороде Казани Дербышках выпуск года 70, тоже Стелла с сурдиной купил за 4 тысячи первый за 10, такая же старушка 7 на 8


Понятно. Спасибо за информацию. Не видео конечно, но хоть что-то. Видимо, найти видео нет возможности.
Спасибо за желание поделиться своим опытом.


----------



## ze_go (7 Фев 2021)

Виктор125 написал(а):


> почти все удалил не могу даже найти фото инструментов что делал!


как говаривал один знакомый трубач: 
"играл в молодости с Нью-Йоркским симфоническим оркестром, но, су.а, кто-то спи...л запись"))))


----------



## glory (7 Фев 2021)

ze_go написал(а):


> Вова, здравствуй, дорогой! Очень рад тебя читать...))


----------



## ze_go (7 Фев 2021)

взаимно, Слава!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan1956 (9 Фев 2021)

Здравствуйте, хотел бы у вас спросить. У меня баян Юпитер 2, расход меха огромный, пропускает где то, разбирал, клапана в порядке, в мехе дефектов нету. Что это ещё может быть?


----------



## vyachek (10 Фев 2021)

Еще уплотнение меховой рамки может быть, или крепление ремней. В корпусе или деке может быть дефект. Чтобы проверить мех и уплотнитель рамки, снимите резонаторы и заклейте отверстия малярным скотчем и соберите инструмент без резонаторов. Если то же самое, - пропускает мех или уплотнитель. Если компрессия восстановилась - пропускают клапана.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Фев 2021)

Stefan1956 написал(а):


> Что это ещё может быть?


В помощь Вам- абсолютно тёмное помещение и маленький яркий светодиодный фонарик. И по деке всё видно, и по меху, и по клапанам, и по всему. Берём элемент и просвечиваем изнутри. В левой руке- элемент инструмента, в правой фонарик, в зубах- чёрный маркер. Если не хватит рук- зовём помогальщика. Удивитесь, сколько мест подсоса)… . Фонарик нужен очень маленький и очень яркий. Чтоб пролезал в мышки, в окна деки и пр. . Я пользую Лезерман. Недешёвый, но зато пожизненная гарантия.


----------

